# stikynot.exe



## modgaz (Apr 8, 2008)

hi-when i try to run sticky notes i get the following message-not able to launch stiky notes.issue with accessing the file.i have tried a repair install but this did not work.system restore will not solve it either.any one got any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go directly to \windows\system32\StikyNot.exe and try running it from there.

If no-go, RIGHT-click on StikyNot.exe, select "Run as Administrator"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## modgaz (Apr 8, 2008)

hi jcgriff,i tried to run it as administrator and got the same error message.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you can copy *StikyNot.exe* from another Windows 7 machine to a flash drive, and paste into the *System32 folder *overwriting the original one. Or go to the Start orb and in the search box type in *SFC /Scannow* and hit enter.


----------

